# who is into Motorbikes?



## Fireblade (Mar 19, 2006)

just fixed up my bike and had to show it off...
if anyone else has bikes post up a pic


----------



## Fireblade (Mar 19, 2006)

and what the blade looks like now after a bit of a makeover


----------



## Greebo (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice job. Here's my bike that I bought about a month ago.


----------



## feral (Mar 19, 2006)

they look awesome, mine would look crap next to them. mines just a trail bike- 125


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 19, 2006)

lol my bike is way better than all of yours lol (i wish)


----------



## feral (Mar 19, 2006)

what size is that spike??


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 19, 2006)

It's a TT-R 125 LW 2004, its ok but i want to upgrade to a YZ 125, what about your bike?


----------



## feral (Mar 19, 2006)

mines a TTR -125 LWE same but 2005 model


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 19, 2006)

cool. maybe we should go riding sometime, i was thinkening about going next weekend on sunday if i can get a trailer, what bout you?


----------



## feral (Mar 19, 2006)

yeah that sounds cool but i have that same problem with getting a trailer. how long have you been riding?


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 19, 2006)

hey ill pm you so we dont ruin this thread. . .


----------



## feral (Mar 19, 2006)

yeah sorry fireblade


----------



## junglemad (Mar 19, 2006)

is that a zx9 greebs?

here is my little bike


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 19, 2006)

now we have another person to go riding with us feral hehe


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 19, 2006)

I just sold my GSXR 750 03 mod :cry: . (pics on my other computer)

In process of buying a 06 yamaha R1 :twisted:


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 19, 2006)

heres me on my bike


----------



## Greebo (Mar 19, 2006)

junglemad said:


> is that a zx9 greebs?
> 
> here is my little bike



Nah. It's only a ZZR-250. I bought it for something cheap to ride to work. I am only paying $10 a week in fuel now compared to $50. I would of liked to get a bigger bike but then you pay the same rego as a car.


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 19, 2006)

what do people think would be a good bike to ride from one side of australia to the other ? (mostly along coastal routes & maybe the odd gravel road but nothing really bad)


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 19, 2006)

peewee 50


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Mar 19, 2006)

Harley
Norton
Triumph
BSA

Forget all the JAP CRAP


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 19, 2006)

lol a peewee lol, a touring bike most likely. . .


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 19, 2006)

a specific make/model would be handy !


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 19, 2006)

yamaha peewee 50 2006 model with a trailer is all u will need.to go across oz hope u not to heavy


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 19, 2006)

*Awesome Fireblade!!!!!*

What a top job Fireblade. Great to see another motorcycle hoon on the site. Very nice bike.

Simone.


----------



## Rupes (Mar 19, 2006)

this is my hubbys bike at the auto salon this year...
(1st pic u can see me in the background on the RIGHT in the light color jeans very impressed to be there)


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 19, 2006)

that is one sick bike!


----------



## Rupes (Mar 19, 2006)

here is my vtr250 before we sold her..ohhh i miss her


----------



## Rupes (Mar 19, 2006)

Spike14 said:


> that is one sick bike!


ta, was thinking about trading his bike for herps..heheh..but that wouldnt be nice of me.. would it.. :twisted:


----------



## celticskull (Mar 19, 2006)

if any one needs a tune up or some work on there bike (in sydney)give me a call at cyclecraft motorcycles in bondi ill look after you 02 93873366


----------



## shamous1 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Here's some*

Here's a couple


----------



## shamous1 (Mar 19, 2006)

*.*

....


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 19, 2006)

Heres my current bike ad girlfriend as you can imagine i have had to do a bit of work on the rear end . :wink:


----------



## feral (Mar 19, 2006)

dude?????


----------



## shamous1 (Mar 19, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh That is sooooooo wrong


----------



## junglemad (Mar 19, 2006)

not often you see a motorbike with hail damage


----------



## Rupes (Mar 19, 2006)

thats just EVIL


----------



## junglemad (Mar 19, 2006)

so is your hubby's bike tam...it is awesome!


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 19, 2006)

I feel insulted i love her curvacious figure


----------



## shamous1 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Ferals bike*

Just posting this pic on behalf of Feral. It's the best I can do ad the pic is already resized small. Hope it works.


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 19, 2006)

Heres My real bike .


----------



## feral (Mar 19, 2006)

thanx shamous


----------



## shamous1 (Mar 19, 2006)

Your welcome. It's a bit small but if I mae it bigger it would blurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Fireblade (Mar 22, 2006)

its good to see there is some more bike freaks out there who like herps


----------



## Gilleni (Mar 22, 2006)

heres my bike..

With me on it too.. lol


----------



## feral (Mar 22, 2006)

thats a cool pic gilleni, what sorta bike is it?


----------



## Gilleni (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks mate.

Its a Honda CRF50 05 model, with:

*big bar kit
*stiff fork springs
*Ishock rear shock
*One industries graphics
*Uni filter
Couple of other bits and pieces...

Think thats it..


----------



## reptilemart (Mar 22, 2006)

nice bikes!!!

My previous bike was an R6.. it's a little different than in the picture as I later added a blue iridium v-flow screen and bought a new rear ducktail to get rid of the grab-rails.

My new bike is a DRZ400E which I purchased a few months ago and converted to a supermotard. I've got to say that this is the best fun I've ever had on two wheels.. it's an absolute weapon in the city and suburban streets :twisted:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 22, 2006)

*nina drools*

I've always wanted a crotch rocket, but alas, I do not know how to ride one, and I can't afford it!!!


----------



## deathinfire (Mar 22, 2006)

Heres a pic of the me at an Eastern Creek track day. My bike is a K4 GSXR600  





And this is what my track glass looks like now, but thinking about going all BADASS black again 




And heres my brothers pretty boy CBR, not a scratch on the paint....sissy!


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 23, 2006)

Here is the K3 GSXR 750 i just sold.....upgrading to 1000cc


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 23, 2006)

deahtinfire: bad ass black if definitely HOT!

If anyone want to get rid of their bike, for free, you can give it to me!


----------



## Kris (Mar 23, 2006)

I used to have a 91model GSXR 1100, it used to run the quarter mile in 11.14 seconds at 199.98k/h. Totally stock except for the full Yoshi exhaust system. It was fun, I liked it (understatement of the century :roll: ) Will post pics soonishly. (When slack Kersten hooks up the scanner)
Next bike will be an SV1000S....one day....I hope....must figure out how to bribe wife....


----------



## Rossagon (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey guys, heres my death machine, as well as a few others in the garage.









Cheers Rossco.


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 23, 2006)

lol every 1 with a dirt bike in nsw should organise a herp/bike trip and we can take bikes on tracks out west were vans etc can access . . would be fun on the bikes and with the herps 8)


----------



## Casper (Mar 23, 2006)

Here's my old baby. Sold it to a young bloke who flipped it and wrote it off 3 weeks later. He had already dropped it twice before that. :roll: 






Casper


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 23, 2006)

Reptilemart How do you find it on the highway ? has it got enough balls for 120 kph ? whats the ride like ? have you still got a spare set of wheels for when you want to go bush ?


----------



## joelypat (Mar 23, 2006)

Here is my bike. Unfortunately i am trying to sell it to help pay for some renovation work.


----------



## ThePaintedLady (Mar 24, 2006)

i ride a hyasong aquilla 250(suzuki engine) and my partner rides a yamaha xvs650


----------



## feral (Mar 24, 2006)

hey, pogonalady any pics???? :lol:


----------



## freerider (Mar 24, 2006)

Wish I could put up pic's!!!!!
(maybe someone could help me out?)
I ride an 04 Yamaha YZ250 
and play on an 04 thumpstar 110


----------



## freerider (Mar 24, 2006)

Yz


----------



## freerider (Mar 24, 2006)

Thumpstar


----------



## freerider (Mar 24, 2006)

Thumpstar


----------



## nigmax (Mar 24, 2006)

Here's the old scoot that i sold just b4 we moved up Nth :cry:


----------



## nigmax (Mar 24, 2006)

And my wife on her way down to the shops :twisted:


----------



## Rupes (Mar 24, 2006)

hehehe... thats one way to get the milk + bread


----------



## ThePaintedLady (Mar 24, 2006)

This is my partners bike.
It is a 1997 model Yamaha Dragstar 650..
It goes great!!!!
A bit heavy for me..
He loves it and is modifying it...
I will post mine soon.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 24, 2006)

Rupes said:


> this is my hubbys bike at the auto salon this year...
> (1st pic u can see me in the background on the RIGHT in the light color jeans very impressed to be there)



Dont know the first thing about bikes, but was wondering if that bike was inspired by HR Giger's art? Very impressive either way.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2006)

The bottom bike is my old one and the top pic is my new, well 1 1/2yrs old, bike.


----------



## Rupes (Mar 29, 2006)

olivehydra said:


> Rupes said:
> 
> 
> > this is my hubbys bike at the auto salon this year...
> ...



Hey Olivehydra, a Biomechanical theme is present, the Sentinel out of the Matrix Movie inspired the design, but HR Gigers Art is inspiring my husband to consider more tattoos , and more tattoos means less money for new herps for me. And that makes me feel sad. .


----------



## snakegal (Mar 29, 2006)

I just got my learners a few weeks ago and am going to look at a bike tonight....can't wait!  It's a CBRR 1996...yep 250cc :roll: ahhh well gotta start somewhere and it's better than writing myself off considering I'm a leadfoot to the max.


----------

